# Question about eating leaves and sticks?



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry for asking so many questions, but I just want to make sure they are safe. Is it ok for them to eat dried oak leaves? And sticks? There are 2 trees in the area where their yard is and it has dried up oak leaves all over and they were eating some and tugging on the little sticks. The smaller tree is a black jack oak tree, not sure of the bigger one, but both oaks.

Thank You again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes - goats are natural browsers so leaves and twigs are in their normal diet.

you will find that goats love to eat bark and can destroy any trees in their immediate reach. I had to put chicken wire around all the trees in their pen to keep them from killing them off!

watch though some trees are poisonous: pitted fruit trees (peaches, plums, cherries etc) especially cherry trees wild or not. Rhododendrons and Mountain Laurel are also poisonous bushes. Any Yew is deadly!!! If you have a Yew get rid of it, not worth the death of your precious goats take it from my experience! just a couple bites and they will be dead in hours there is nothing you can do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ....Stacey has said it all.... :wink: :thumbup:



> Sorry for asking so many questions


 Hey.... don't worry about the questions....... that is what we are here for....ask as many.... as you would like... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah mine really like dried leaves, in the fall they will run around eating them as they fall on the ground in a mad frenzy :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Mine consider dried leaves to be like potato chips. :wink:


----------



## GoatMominFL (Dec 19, 2009)

Dried Leaves = Potato Chips in a Goats mind? Well they just hit the lotto here lol... I live in a wooded 10 acre property, some cleared of course, but leaves are never picked up, we consider it our "grass" under the trees lol... these babies are in dried leaf heaven :leap: 

Hubby says he will chicken wire the tree so they don't kill it, it's too close to the house, that's all I need.

I hope this wasn't a stupid question, just trying to make sure they would not get sick due to eating them.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yep, sounds about right. Stacey really hit everything. :thumbup: 

As for questions, the only dumb one is the one never asked. That is also why this place was started, to help folks. :thumb: 

Don't worry, if someone doesn't like a question, they can just not post a reply. Either way, don't feel like you are ever being a bother. Most here like helping folks just like yourself. Oh, and keep in mind you may be answering someone elses question who just feared to ask. :wink: :hug:


----------

